# Pacman



## GATORS (Mar 2, 2005)

OK I have a ten gallon that I will be putting a pcaman frog in. I have some eco earth. Do I need any other type of substrate? How should I heat the tank? Do I need lighting?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

pacman frogs are usually pretty easy frogs to keep. mine i would keep in the same substance u have and some moss in the aquarium to hold in some humidity with a water dish for the frog to sit in. for lighting if your house isn't to cold u could just use a good uv light or you could just us a 15 watt night light since the pacman frog is a nocturnal species and this is the time that he will be up.
J-Rod


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Sounds fine.... you may not need to heat the tank depending on your climate.
Check out my Horned Frog Caresheet for more info on this species.
Eden


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Just make sure the eco earth is moist for the frog.

If you need to heat the tank get a uth (under tank Heater)

I would not leave the light on for very long if u get one 
It will hurt your frog if it is on for long periods of time.

also try and find a lid of some type to hold more humidity in


----------

